# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Nhờ giúp vẽ BFD và DFD!.

## haudinhads

mong các bác dành chút thời gian vẽ dùm em sơ đồ bfd và dfd(mức ngữ cảnh,0,1...) của bài này. lí do là em đã 25 tuổi mà còn học trung cấp nên sự thông minh em kém kèm theo môn này không phù hợp với trung cấp nên em không thể vẽ được. mong được sự giúp đỡ của các bác em xin chân thành cảm ơn. em xin lỗi vì đã làm mất thời gian vàng bạc của các bác mong được sự thông cảm. chân thành.



> http://www.mediafire.com/?kw6vd4cqyvvyh3b

----------

